# Schleien in der Salzach



## Mittelmeernik (21. Juli 2011)

Hi,
weiß jemand ob es möglich ist in der Salzach Schleien zu fangen wenn ja wie#c .
Ich fische im Fließbereich wo aber ein kleiner Damm aus Steinen ist und auf der anderen Seite des Dammes ist das Wasser ruhig. Der Untergrund dort ist eher steinig. Glaubt ihr dass es da ein paar Schleien gibt?


----------



## hkroiss (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleien in der Salzach*

Ich kenn die Salzach zwar nicht, aber wenn es dort keine Wasserpflanzen und keinen schlammigen Untergrund gibt, wird es auch keine Schleien geben.

LG Harald


----------



## Mittelmeernik (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleien in der Salzach*

Ich hatte beim Einholen der Montage mal Seegras am Haken...#c


----------



## pangea (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleien in der Salzach*

Hallo
interessant zu wissen wäre es in welchem Bereich du angelst, da der obere Bereich der Salzach eigentlich zur Forellenregion gehört und es dort zu 99,9 % keine Schleien gibt ! Im unteren Bereich kann man dann schon von der Barbenregion sprechen, in welche die Schleie ein Habitat finden sollte, aber fix sagen kann ich dir das nicht !

Grüsse aus Graz
Georg


----------



## Mittelmeernik (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schleien in der Salzach*

Danke für die Information!
Leider fische ich im oberen Teil das heißt ich werde keine Schleien fangen...


----------



## Alex1860 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Schleien in der Salzach*

An der Salzach direkt wirsde eher weniger Erfolg haben. Aber an der Wagner Lacke wurden letzten Oktober Schleien gesetzt. Wagner Lacke und Verbindungsarme is gut auf Karpfen und Schleien


----------



## Mittelmeernik (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schleien in der Salzach*

An der Wagner Lacke ist zur zeit Tote Hose war da jetzt auch schon öfter aber es gibt nur haufenweise kleine Hechte.
Kennst du eine gute Stelle an den Verbindungsarmen?#c
ich kenn nur stellen wo es maximal 40cm tief ist und  so verkrautet ist dass man die nicht befischen kann.
Bitte um Antwort


----------



## Alex1860 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Schleien in der Salzach*

Hob jetz a neie Stoi gfunden aber is total beschissen da hin zu kommen  bzw man geht ewig wenn ma am prinzenweiher parkt min 25-30 min is an der salzach fast beim spitz draußen. Kenn ma a moi zam higeh wensd mogsd. Hob a a brutal guade stoi fia karpfen in der salzach gfunden.


----------

